# Post op Possible Armour problem



## Ginav (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi - I had a TT on Nov1 and started 1/2 grain of Armour on Nov 4. Three days into it I started to experience tears in eyes and irritation, they felt like they were itchy and starting to bulge out. I had other symptoms like clenching jaws, fluctuation in body temperature. So I called Dr and he thought maybe I was still hyper and told me to stop meds and have blood drawn on Monday and we will connect next week. My question is could this have been from to high of a starting dose. Maybe I should have started on 1/4 grain instead? Is this going to happen until my body adjusts to meds? I have mixed symptoms so I'm not sure if this is because of being hyper or not.

I don't like not being on any meds at all.

Please let me know your thoughts! Thank you Gina


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I wonder if you had a thyroid dump during surgery. Half a grain is a pretty low dose for someone without a thyroid. Don't get too discouraged with things, it does take some time to figure out the correct medication and dose. It's not always fun but try to be patient and it will happen. You'll feel well again.


----------



## Ginav (Jun 7, 2013)

Webster2 - Thank you for responding. The surgeon said he was confident that I would not have an issue of being hyper and to start meds right away. So I don't know what is happening. Time will tell I suppose! Thanks again! Gina


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I had a dump after surgery and didn't start meds (Synthroid) until 4 days after surgery. For the first 3 weeks on Synthroid I felt fantastic, I had more energy and felt more happy than I have in years. However, I did have a few nights of hyper symptoms (racing heart, night sweats, jittery-ness, etc.) that I suspect were caused by all of the excess hormone in my system. Have you stopped the meds? Noticed any difference yet?


----------



## Ginav (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi JennyV - Yes, I did stop the meds and have noticed an improvement in the eyes. I'm not sure if the dose was to high or maybe I'm allergic. I had bloodwork done yesterday, the doc wanted to check my levels and antibodies to see what It could be. I'm really concerned about not taking any meds, I don't want to go really hypo! Ugh! Because I was so sick after the surgery I didn't get to take the meds until 3 days after I surely thought that would have been enough time to dump but I guess not. I hope to get the results today and get some kind of answer. I am going to see an Opthamologist tomorrow maybe he can shed some light on the situation. All of this is a journey!

Thanks for your reply! Gina


----------

